# Chinese Tires



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll suggest that we all take a look at this article from MSNBC on a recall of Chinese made tires....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20192114/

Don't know if it applies to any of us, but good to be aware!

Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> I'll suggest that we all take a look at this article from MSNBC on a recall of Chinese made tires....
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20192114/
> 
> ...


 Wow...thanks for the post, makes me wonder if any _more_ tires are on the way to being recalled also


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

dpthomasjr said:


> Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


I ate at a Chinese buffet the other day. That was questionable too.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


That has always been the case with everything they have ever sent here.

Americans love their cheap goods but looked away at the FACT that the quality was obviously below American spec.

I am one of the few people I know of that has purposely tried to avoid buying anything Chinese made going on 15 years now. It is indeed difficult to purposely avoid "Made In China" and costs us a few more dollars but I have a clear conscience that I have done as much as I can to not line the pockets of the USA's future adversary. In the end, I would say out of all my consumerism only <5% of goods we use are "Made In China". I have good days and bad days when trying to shop like this.

If you look at what you are buying, I bet you will soon realize you are at >25%.

/end rant


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


That has always been the case with everything they have ever sent here.

Americans love their cheap goods but looked away at the FACT that the quality was obviously below American spec.

I am one of the few people I know of that has purposely tried to avoid buying anything Chinese made going on 15 years now. It is indeed difficult to purposely avoid "Made In China" and costs us a few more dollars but I have a clear conscience that I have done as much as I can to not line the pockets of the USA's future adversary. In the end, I would say out of all my consumerism only <5% of goods we use are "Made In China". I have good days and bad days when trying to shop like this.

If you look at what you are buying, I bet you will soon realize you are at >25%.

/end rant
[/quote]

This is pretty much the way I feel about Citgo and that Chavez in Venezuela. I refuse to buy Citgo gas, even though it is readily available and often less expensive. In the past year, I have only bought it once or my car would have been empty. At that, I put in a minimum amount just to get me to where I was able to get another brand.

You are right about many products made overseas, but it does seem that we have been hornswaggled by the chinese goods that have been imported here over the last 12 months, from dog food to toothpaste and, now, tires.

Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


That has always been the case with everything they have ever sent here.

Americans love their cheap goods but looked away at the FACT that the quality was obviously below American spec.

I am one of the few people I know of that has purposely tried to avoid buying anything Chinese made going on 15 years now. It is indeed difficult to purposely avoid "Made In China" and costs us a few more dollars but I have a clear conscience that I have done as much as I can to not line the pockets of the USA's future adversary. In the end, I would say out of all my consumerism only <5% of goods we use are "Made In China". I have good days and bad days when trying to shop like this.

If you look at what you are buying, I bet you will soon realize you are at >25%.

/end rant
[/quote]

This is pretty much the way I feel about Citgo and that Chavez in Venezuela. I refuse to buy Citgo gas, even though it is readily available and often less expensive. In the past year, I have only bought it once or my car would have been empty. At that, I put in a minimum amount just to get me to where I was able to get another brand.

You are right about many products made overseas, but it does seem that we have been hornswaggled by the chinese goods that have been imported here over the last 12 months, from dog food to toothpaste and, now, tires.

Bob








[/quote]

Oh boy. Don't get me started on that Venezuelan megalomaniac.

Citgo isn't big in So Cal so I am safe from making that choice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Seems lately everything shipped in from China is questionable.


I ate at a Chinese buffet the other day. That was questionable too.
[/quote]
Mitch!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MMMMM. Sweet and Sour NANCO!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

I work for a major manufacturer that uses alot of parts from china. Their quality stinks


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Roadrunner said:


> I work for a major manufacturer that uses alot of parts from china. Their quality stinks


Hmmmm - where do you work?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We have WEFOKU brand tires made in China. Hope they are okay. It will be a matter of time before they make the recall list I am sure. Well these were our replacement tires from the Milestar company after complaining about the dry rot the day we received the TT.. this will end up like the dog food list recall.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I posted this back in June

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry226527

Keep an eye on your toothpaste, also.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Seem like I see something every day being recalled from China. Like toys made with lead based paint, dog food, human food etc etc..

Wonder when they will recall my Kipor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> We have WEFOKU brand tires made in China. Hope they are okay. It will be a matter of time before they make the recall list I am sure. Well these were our replacement tires from the Milestar company after complaining about the dry rot the day we received the TT.. this will end up like the dog food list recall.


I just gotta ask - is that brand pronounced phonetically?

Sluggo

I avoid Chinese too, as much as possible. The outfit that supplied the supplement that killed my dog? Their factory is an empty building, the machinery picked up and hauled off overnight. They will resurface. Maggie will not.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know what ticks me of nearly as much as all this cheap chinese garbage is why in the world it wasn't inspected before it was sold in the first place? I am no fan of big government but seems that anytime we are importing from a 3rd world country we should question the product they make. Seems we are only catching these problems after the fact... when its to late.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

> "I just gotta ask - is that brand pronounced phonetically?"[/qoute]Sluggo54
> 
> Hmm, Good accustic or would it be auditory phonetics or both? Semantics may enter at this level of linguistic analysis.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> We have WEFOKU brand tires made in China. Hope they are okay. It will be a matter of time before they make the recall list I am sure. Well these were our replacement tires from the Milestar company after complaining about the dry rot the day we received the TT.. this will end up like the dog food list recall.


Oh, yeah, they certainly named their tire properly when they called it WEF*CKYOU


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

More bad products from China... and they are a "preferred trade partner" of the USA. Sounds more like a poor trade partner to me.


----------

